# 6 weeks postpartum and spotting



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay so I stopped bleeding almost 2 weeks ago. I am exclusively BFing on demand... and I woke up this AM with a little bit of blood in my undies (tmi-sorry). Is this normal?


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

I had this after second babe. It's not uncommon.


----------

